# Did everybody See this Photo ?



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Look Honey there racers







.........

The dude on the Left just became my Bitch so if you have requests for him , let Me Know







, watch out for this guy folks ...............







He is crazy









Check out the socks on the one on the left


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

:rock: huh?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I don't get it. Is it because they... no actually I just don't get it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

thats mr.harly's buddy







nitrous corvette


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

its nitrous....i posted this picture in the "who do you want ban/flame nitrous" thread


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

haha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> its nitrous....i posted this picture in the "who do you want ban/flame nitrous" thread


 I know I just wanted to clown somemore


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

come on guys he just digs his car


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> thats mr.harly's buddy :laugh: nitrous corvette


 Actually he is my Bitch Now


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

ahhh lol, hes just butt hurt cause he got his ego downsized by an 18yr old.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > thats mr.harly's buddy :laugh: nitrous corvette
> ...


i see your title :laugh:

alittle off topic but between your avatar and my sig theres alot of







goin on

:laugh: i think that awt to be the new avatar fad for a few days







maybe

a couple in the sigs


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> ahhh lol, hes just butt hurt cause he got his ego downsized by an 18yr old.:laugh:











here he is ladies and gentleman

ready for tonight ? i hope so


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

a nice casual pose for the cam,boys night on the town


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the post war is on may the best man win






























sorry this is just my new favorite smile


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 Sounds good to me


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nasty typhoon said:


> a nice casual pose for the cam,boys night on the town


*Cough* *Cough* f****t


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol MR. HARLEY


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?

btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> 
> btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


 why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > thats mr.harly's buddy :laugh: nitrous corvette
> ...


 I'll give you a pack of cigs for him tonight









Bend over Boy! Lemme show you where daddy goes...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Pizzo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


 sure Im down for that , a pack of sigs for his Cheep ass


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?


Well you said you know where i live, and that your gonna come visit me. Ill prob introduce you to my friend 10 gauge, and then you can take a swim with my P's :laugh:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> 
> btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


 u oh... the "thug" is challenging you


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?
> 
> 
> Well you said you know where i live, and that your gonna come visit me. Ill prob introduce you to my friend 10 gauge, and then you can take a swim with my P's :laugh:


 so ruff so tuff ...................

so you dont want to meet yet ? tuffy ?

yea we know and we get ya but its better getting curbed in front of a large group


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?
> 
> 
> Well you said you know where i live, and that your gonna come visit me. Ill prob introduce you to my friend 10 gauge, and then you can take a swim with my P's :laugh:


 sticks chains and picks not guns, cheater


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > > why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?
> ...


 figures he too much of a p*ssy just to knuckle up


----------



## rozz (Jun 13, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > why dont we just meet somewhere tuffy ?
> 
> 
> Well you said you know where i live, and that your gonna come visit me. Ill prob introduce you to my friend 10 gauge, and then you can take a swim with my P's :laugh:


 friends...lol thats funny, i bet my friend can beat up your friend


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> ...


 I know Im scared


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Wanna know what will end up happening if you guys meet???

Nitrous will wanna race you


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Well if harley wants to meet me at my house uninvited, then thats cool, cant type what 'good" things will happen. Ill post pics though IF this 120lb comp boy ever shows, then we can compare which pics are funnier.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> do you want another hole in da head harley?





NitrousCorvette said:


> Ill prob introduce you to my friend 10 gauge


If your dad is actually a lawyer, he doesn't have a bright son.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Well if harley wants to meet me at my house uninvited, then thats cool, cant type what 'good" things will happen. Ill post pics though IF this 120lb comp boy ever shows, then we can compare which pics are funnier.:nod:


I got pics in the lounge doode ...........

and where are you getting this 120 in your little imaginary mind ? 
thats what you want me to be cause it makes you fell better , whats wrong daddy not show you enough love today ?

Just wait son your a mark :nod:

cant have daddy bail you out of this one


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> 
> btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


 damn i hate it when someone talks that kind of sh*t. Don't act like a gangster.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

Pizzo said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > mr.freez said:
> ...


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Wanna know what will end up happening if you guys meet???
> Nitrous will wanna race you


lol


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> 
> btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


 are you trying to get yourself killed before your old enough to even drink??


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I smell a banning.... guys quit it already


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

OMG this guy knows how to install video cards and use a gun!?!?







well it evens the score out. btw is someone did give me his address, i would go visit him, but how can i do somethign if i dont even know where this lil boy lives?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Ok ill quit. Mr harley you have my number, why dont you call me and man up.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> OMG this guy knows how to install video cards and use a gun!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the beauty of it ..................:nod: you never know where you can be touched at







.

and Innes , Ill calm it down for you buddy









wait a minute !!! Innes you can Ban people ?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Ok ill quit. Mr harley you have my number, why dont you call me and man up.


 ok ............ill do that









you wanna make love on the phone or what dumbshit


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Innes said:


> I smell a banning.... guys quit it already


 Innes your avatar is halirious :laugh:


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> i would go visit him, but how can i do somethign if i dont even know where this lil boy lives?:rock:


Why should you do something? This guy is just trying you out.

Do you want to see i real car so you all forget the corvette? it's mine and i'am proud on it! (my girlfriend don't wants to help me with the carwash so i only did my side of it)


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

fishofury said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I smell a banning.... guys quit it already
> ...


 kick the baby


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > I smell a banning.... guys quit it already
> ...


 Derailer


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> you wanna make love on the phone or what dumbshit :laugh:











he wants to make car noises. " Hey Harley, Vrooom, clank, clank, putt, putt"


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)




----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

It would actually be illegal I believe for Mr. Harley to whoop your ass. But hey thats only if you cry to a higher authority


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ysberg said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > i would go visit him, but how can i do somethign if i dont even know where this lil boy lives?:rock:
> ...


 Now thats a hot car









whats it do in the 1/4?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

InIndiana said:


> It would actually be illegal I believe for Mr. Harley to whoop your ass. But hey thats only if you cry to a higher authority


 which you know he will


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> It would actually be illegal I believe for Mr. Harley to whoop your ass. But hey thats only if you cry to a higher authority


 yup it would , 
and yup he probably would go cry to his lawyer daddy


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > do you want another hole in da head harley?
> ...











thats classic


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

I ll just edit just in case


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 Nitrous Corvett's PIMP :rasp:


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> whats it do in the 1/4?:laugh:


 now don't start on me









this car got 5 gears let that be clear!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ysberg said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > whats it do in the 1/4?:laugh:
> ...


 Never , would







, I was giving props and making a joke cause NC always tells us how fast his grocery getter can go


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

ysberg said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > i would go visit him, but how can i do somethign if i dont even know where this lil boy lives?:rock:
> ...


 How come the beer is on her side?


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

fishofury said:


> How come the beer is on her side?:laugh:


 when i'am drunk that side is mine and that night it was my side


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

His lawyer daddy? From how he's dressed and the neighborhood there in, I don't think either of there dads are lawyers. They'd need a court appointed attorney.


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

ysberg said:


> fishofury said:
> 
> 
> > How come the beer is on her side?:laugh:
> ...


 that is some funny sh*t.....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

watermonst3rs said:


> His lawyer daddy? From how he's dressed and the neighborhood there in, I don't think either of there dads are lawyers. They'd need a court appointed attorney.


 ha , thats funny .......he says he is so rich too ............sure can tell


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey NitrousCorvette...... my ride can leave you in the dust BIzzNATch!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

TormenT said:


> Hey NitrousCorvette...... my ride can leave you in the dust BIzzNATch!


 Is that Nitrous Injected ?


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

hells yea it is lol


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Yea it would too right now :nod: my car has no motor in it, getting prepped for some forced induction.............can we say BLOWER?


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

how fast u think a 2 seeter street go cart with a 750 nighthawk engine and trany will get goin, its made out of aluminum tubing,

next years metal shop project,

also , anyone ever heard of a spyder rodeo, if so , how good of a gun is it?


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

why is the dude in the pic wearing a sweatband on his wrist and a condom on his head?


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

I love when people talk sh*t like this on the internet... its to funny btw what if he doesnt have a 17" screen?! And you should learn to spell.... before you talk sh*t that is

its pathetic people talk sh*t on the internet saying how their going to/would kick someones ass if the met them and all this yet barely any of you would actualy go out and do it... lol i love it


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

Do any of you sit there and think to yourself, why am i yelling into the internet before you type this crap?

find something better to do with your time.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i wasnt yelling.... i was merely telling him my ride could pimp his in a race!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ok all you badass's.....just relax. No need to start talking sh*t on the site when all this could easily be handled over pm and in person if you as bad as you say you are.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> ok all you badass's.....just relax. No need to start talking sh*t on the site when all this could easily be handled over pm and in person if you as bad as you say you are.










exactly


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

yea..... i just wanted to show off my speed racer


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

well at least nitrous corvette isn't talking about his frigin car again.

oops, im wrong, here he goes again


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

TormenT said:


> yea..... i just wanted to show off my speed racer


 Your ride is pimp


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

this little kid that lives near me had one like that.... then he got thrown off it and didnt have it any more lol


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lol


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

hey guys
dont talk shiet about NitrousCorvette









hes the only guy that willing to take a







pics with his







partner and still be proud of it.











NitrousCorvette said:


> can we say BLOWER?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I could take both of you [Nitrous and Harley]























But I [un]fortunately live 7 hours away :laugh:


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

are you two gonna fight or what? if so I want pics and a vid, or ill bash both of your heads in.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

guns? violence? death? take this to counterstrike.. 1 vs 1 match??
i guess nitrovette can go autopump and harley... colt? ak?


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

khuzhong said:


> guns? violence? death? take this to counterstrike.. 1 vs 1 match??
> i guess nitrovette can go autopump and harley... colt? ak?


 colt


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> are you two gonna fight or what? if so I want pics and a vid, or ill bash both of your heads in.


 Harley would win by a long shot...easily.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> khuzhong said:
> 
> 
> > guns? violence? death? take this to counterstrike.. 1 vs 1 match??
> ...


 oh yes..!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I could take both of you [Nitrous and Harley]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can take me anytime!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > are you two gonna fight or what? if so I want pics and a vid, or ill bash both of your heads in.
> ...


ok.. well have a WALK OFF then!!!11


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Drew said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 how bout dance off? american pie style??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

You guys a so freakin funny!


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > are you two gonna fight or what? if so I want pics and a vid, or ill bash both of your heads in.
> ...


or you sure?

how would mr. harley catch NitrousCorvette???

when NitrousCorvette have a "fast" car











NitrousCorvette said:


> can we say BLOWER?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Drew said:
> ...


 Im speaking physically.









His car would run out of gas sometime, right!?









Sooner or later hed have to put his dukes :laugh:


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hypergenix said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 how would he run out of gases and moneys when his dad is a lawyer for Michael jackson?

just beat it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Hypergenix said:
> ...


 Well hes gonna have to fill up sometime


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i'm not trying to get caught in the middle...but i think mr. harley would kick some ass in a throw-down.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Mr Harley is Buff!


----------



## hakeemtito (Oct 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

hmmmmm.....

only **** talk sh*t over the internet.

that is all.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

The big man has spoken! You two are now


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> wait a minute !!! Innes you can Ban people ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, but not from PFury, doesn't stop me smelling banning from a mile away


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > wait a minute !!! Innes you can Ban people ?
> ...


 you sure smelled a warning correctly my fine British friend!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hmmmmm.....
> 
> only **** talk sh*t over the internet.
> 
> that is all.


 I guess Im a
















whats up innes


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

How did all this start? Nitrous....you talk a lot of smack for someone who appears to weigh no more than a buck and a half. Settle man! At this rate, no one on this site is going to like you by the end of the month.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

Anybody else see the valid point that if his dad was a well respected lawyer, he wouldn't let his kid dress like a hoodlum? I bet he stole his vette.


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I could take both of you [Nitrous and Harley]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got your back Karen!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hmmmmm.....
> 
> only **** talk sh*t over the internet.
> 
> that is all.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

ineedchanna said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I could take both of you [Nitrous and Harley]
> ...


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

InIndiana said:


> Anybody else see the valid point that if his dad was a well respected lawyer, he wouldn't let his kid dress like a hoodlum? I bet he stole his vette.


 You guys got it all wrong. I think Nitrous spelled it wrong. His dad is a L I A R not Lawyer.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> hmmmmm.....
> 
> only **** talk sh*t over the internet.
> 
> that is all.










Hmm...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

fishofury said:


> InIndiana said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody else see the valid point that if his dad was a well respected lawyer, he wouldn't let his kid dress like a hoodlum? I bet he stole his vette.
> ...










I think you might be onto something.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

welll... are you guys gonna box or not???? we need pix and vid...

this should be good...


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Can someone give me mr harleys address? or PM me with it. This guy can sit behind his small 17" screen and type all he wants, but maybe a good whopping would knock some sense into him, or do you want another hole in da head harley?
> 
> btw: funny how cops cant find killers that use netcatchers :laugh: . so someone plz PM me with his address.


 Why do you need his address for? Ask him for it. Are you gonna run him down with your "oh so fast, nitrous corvette?" The way i see this,is your one of those online gang bangers,theres a thread about it from GG. I see your the one getting butt hurt, I better be quite now, dont wanna get beat down by an ONLINE TOUGH GUY.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Just two questions

one: is that really NC in that picture?

two: How is drews skinny little ass gonna kick anyones ass?

:laugh: 
:rasp:


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

khuzhong said:


> Drew said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 funniest thing ever..


----------



## babnoy (Feb 4, 2004)

Where do you guys get those funny smilies? and How'd you post 'em? by copying and pasting?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

babnoy said:


> Where do you guys get those funny smilies? and How'd you post 'em? by copying and pasting?


 Click on "show all" in at the bottom of the clickable smilies box


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> two: How is drews skinny little ass gonna kick anyones ass?
> 
> :laugh:
> :rasp:


 He has his ways, trust me


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like everyone scared NC....he hasn't been online since the bashing began.

Maybe he's plotting Mr. H's demise....


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MAD piranhas said:
> 
> 
> > two: How is drews skinny little ass gonna kick anyones ass?
> ...


 Opps sorry karen forgot he's your boyfriend...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > MAD piranhas said:
> ...


 Not my boyfriend


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Yea it would too right now :nod: my car has no motor in it, getting prepped for some forced induction.............can we say BLOWER?:laugh:


 Can you say....Blowjob?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I like that pic of mr harley and his receding hair line, and those cool "spys/electric" glass's that amkes him look coo. Man all you gotta do to fat chumps is sock them in the throat, but i know mr harley is too big to dodge bullets :laugh:


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NitrousCorvette, I'm guessing you're not very good at making freinds.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> NitrousCorvette, I'm guessing you're not very good at making freinds.


Yea if their gonna talk sh*t


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The both of you are Pathetic. Nitrous, because of his stupid Car and Harley because you are picking a fight WITH A KID. You what mid twenties? Tell the kid to STFU and end it with that.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=47529
Just a thought....


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Did everybody See this Photo ? (Pages 1 2 3 ...5 )
> Its a good laugh ...........


- weak picture! lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> I like that pic of mr harley and his receding hair line, and those cool "spys/electric" glass's that amkes him look coo. Man all you gotta do to fat chumps is sock them in the throat, but i know mr harley is too big to dodge bullets :laugh:


 Thats weak


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Thats weak


-







no no the first picture that started this whole thread.



> Did everybody See this Photo ? (Pages 1 2 3 ...5 )
> Its a good laugh ...........


-what? _yeah we saw it_ it has been in like 4 other threads! -









not to be mr negative but...









lol- i guess it is just thread envy cuz mr. harleys nonsence threads kill mine in comparrison!








what ever though








jk


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

wow i'm a p*ssy so I'll talk about shooting someone over the I-net, rofl...

I laughed so hard when this sh*t started. Seems pretty pointless to me.

waiting for drew to jump in here with his skinny little ass lol


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> wow i'm a p*ssy so I'll talk about shooting someone over the I-net, rofl...
> 
> I laughed so hard when this sh*t started. Seems pretty pointless to me.
> 
> waiting for drew to jump in here with his skinny little ass lol


Sorry i didnt know Mr Harleys girlfriend would get mad by my insults


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

since everyone thinks its ok for cockbass to beat people with sticks (instead of being a man) ill just do the same.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Drew said:


> since everyone thinks its ok for cockbass to beat people with sticks (instead of being a man) ill just do the same.


 ahahhaahahah



> Sorry i didnt know Mr Harleys girlfriend would get mad by my insults


Oh and if you ever wanna make a trip down here to detroit and talk smack, look me up, I'd be more then happy to give you an ass whooping from all hell, then beat you with your own gun.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

NitrousCorvette said:


> Sorry i didnt know Mr Harleys girlfriend would get mad by my insults


 kid you seriously suck at life, you should just give up now.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Drew said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry i didnt know Mr Harleys girlfriend would get mad by my insults
> ...












The almighty drew has spoken, GG, Game over.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Oh and if you ever wanna make a trip down here to detroit and talk smack, look me up, I'd be more then happy to give you an ass whooping from all hell, then beat you with your own gun.


not to sound like a mod or anything but,,, - sounds like you guys are in the wrong thread!


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> Oh and if you ever wanna make a trip down here to detroit and talk smack, look me up, I'd be more then happy to give you an ass whooping from all hell, then beat you with your own gun.


you prob would whoop my ass :nod: detroit is a rough area to grow up in (i also respect eminem) but i was making a stupid comment....didnt think you'd get butt hurt baout it







but if your offended by it, then let me just say sorry :laugh:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > Oh and if you ever wanna make a trip down here to detroit and talk smack, look me up, I'd be more then happy to give you an ass whooping from all hell, then beat you with your own gun.
> 
> 
> you prob would whoop my ass :nod: detroit is a rough area to grow up in (i also respect eminem) but i was making a stupid comment....didnt think you'd get butt hurt baout it :rasp: but if your offended by it, then let me just say sorry :laugh:


I wasn't offended was just clearly stating that if you ever were in detroit to let me know, so I could kick your ass is all.

Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > Oh and if you ever wanna make a trip down here to detroit and talk smack, look me up, I'd be more then happy to give you an ass whooping from all hell, then beat you with your own gun.
> 
> 
> you prob would whoop my ass :nod: detroit is a rough area to grow up in (i also respect eminem) but i was making a stupid comment....didnt think you'd get butt hurt baout it :rasp: but if your offended by it, then let me just say sorry :laugh:


 Enimem is HARDCORE!..............werd.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

> I wasn't offended was just clearly stating that if you ever were in detroit to let me know, so I could kick your ass is all.
> 
> Nothing more nothing less.


Well you get the trophy for being the "#1 hardest motha fucka on the net" may you be successful in using your keyboard to slander others, while others actually go out and talk sh*t face to face. So can i join up to be a comp *** like you?


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

nm i already am lol :laugh:


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> nm i already am lol :laugh:


 Hitler :hitler: 
Castro








and the new order of the regime....

nitrous corvette









ALL 100% DICK HEADS


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> ALL 100% DICK HEADS


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahaahahahahahahahaha LMAO !!!!!


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

NitrousCorvette said:


> > I wasn't offended was just clearly stating that if you ever were in detroit to let me know, so I could kick your ass is all.
> >
> > Nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


 I meant no offense. Just stated my opion is all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys all remind of this.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You guys all remind of this.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

hahaa :laugh: lol


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

TormenT said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > nm i already am lol :laugh:
> ...


Hey Thats Mark D's avtar Pic thing, not an asshole, use the Internet nerd smiley for Nitrous.


----------

